# الكتب الصفراء



## ColorlessGreenIdea

أهلا يا مستخدمي wr الكرام
:هذه الجملة مأخوذة من رواية "مديح الكراهية" ولا أفهم تلميحا فيها
.فاطمة أجرأ هؤلاء الفتيات، تحاول التودد إليّ فأنفر من ألفاظها الفاحشة ورائحة عرق مساماتها، ألتف حول جماعة دلال، أتبادل معهن *الكتب الصفراء*
سؤالي: إلى ماذا تشير عبارة الكتب الصفراء وما علاقته بجماعة دلال؟​


----------



## WadiH

الكتب الرديئة في محتواها وتعتمد على الإثارة.


----------

